# dLan Einrichtungsprobleme



## computertod (7. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem dLan.
da meine Eltern keine Kabel ziehen wollen habe ich, um mich und meine  Oma mit Internet versorgen zu können, dLan Adapter bestellt, und zwar  das Devolo dLan Duo Starterset (14MBps) und einen TP-Link TL-PA101  (85MBps) und dazu noch den TP-Link TL-SF1005D Switch, weil unser Router  (Speedport 500V) nur einen Lan ausgang hat.
nun gut, heute alles angekommen, verkabelt, den TP-Link mittels Switch  an den Router angeschlossen und die devolo Adapter bei mir und bei  meiner Oma angeschlossen und verkabelt. dann bei meiner Oma (Win 98) das  dLan-Konfigurationsprogramm von Devolo laufen lassen und die beiden  devolo Adapter miteinander bekannt gemacht. dann das 1. Problem: der  TP-Link adapter will nicht von den Devolos erkannt werden, das 2 folgt  sogleich: bei mir wird unter Win 7 der an den Rechner angeschlossen  Adapter gleich gar nicht erkannt, unter XP kann ich jedoch die beiden  Devolos miteinander bekannt machen.
wenn ich an den PC meiner Eltern (Win 7) gehe konnte ich kurz ich meinen  PC im Netzwerk sehen, jedoch an meinem nicht den Rechner meiner Eltern.
die Devolo Software ist auf den Rechner meiner Oma und meinem eigenen Installiert.

nun meine Frage:
was mache ich falsch, bzw. wo liegt das Problem?

mfg


----------



## jayzee1980 (7. August 2010)

ich vermute, dass es an den IP Protokollen liegt. WinXP hat nur IPv4, Win7 nutzt bereits die IPv6.


----------



## computertod (7. August 2010)

und, was kann ich da dann machen?


----------



## a0406148 (7. August 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal dlan von netgear, es gab nur Probleme damit.
1. Die beiden dlan Adapter die du verbinden bzw bekannt machen willst, muessen auf der gleichen  NetzPhase im Haus angeschlossen sein.
2. Bei normalen Internet Uebertragungen oder Dateiaustausch zwischen zwei Computern funktionierte eigendlich alles gut, aber wehe du moechtest eine LAN-Party damit feiern, egal welches Spiel bei jedem kam eine Fehlmeldung das die Ping-Zeit zu gross sei.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen kauf dir einen neuen Router mit Wlan und dazu Wlan-USB-Sticks am besten von AVM Fritz mit denen bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren.


----------



## WeistDu (7. August 2010)

Eiso bei meinen Dlan 200 mbits kann ich auch auf verschieden Phasen im Haus sein.
Und ich kann meine Dlan 200 mbits nicht mit 85 mbits Dlan adapter verbinden, steht jeden falls in der anleitung. Des halb weis ich nicht ob man 14 mbits adapter mit 85 mbits adaptern verbinden kann. 

Ich würde mal alle Dlan Adapter in eine Steckerleiste stecken und dann versuchen ob du eine verbindung hin bekommst.

Mfg WeistDu


----------



## computertod (7. August 2010)

ok, dass erkennen unter Win 7 hat mittlerweile funktioniert
nun bleibt noch das Problem mit dem TP-Link adapter.
ich denke mal, es wär sinnvoll, wenn ich mir jetzt noch iwo her nen devolo adapter besorge und es damit teste?


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2010)

Du solltest Adapter vom gleichen Hersteller und der gleiche Serie nehmen.


----------



## computertod (8. August 2010)

jo, werd ich auch auch machen

ich hab jetzt mal die beiden Devolos genommen, um bei mir Internetzugang zu erhalten, hat auch am Anfang funktioniert, war nur ewig Langsam^^
nun, eine Website hat funktioniert, dann war wieder kein Internetzugang vorhanden
heute morgen, als ich den Rechner gestartet habe war auch etwa 1 Minute lang Internetzugang vorhanden, dann nicht mehr.
wenn ich jetzt mit der Devolo Software den Adapter erkennen lassen will, dann such das Ding ewig und sucht und sucht und reagiert praktisch auch nicht mehr...
Zudem lässt sich mein Win 7 nicht mehr Herunterfahren seit ich die Teile dran Hab?


----------



## Otep (8. August 2010)

Hm, ne Lösung habe ich auch nicht für dich, allerdings habe ich im Bekanntenkreis auch einige die dLan nutzen und nutzten... 

Die einzigen bei denen es einigermaßen gut läuft sind die mit dem Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit... und selbst da zickt es noch gelegentlich rum...

Bei den Bekannten, bei denen es läuft ist es so das die sich extra Phasenwandler in den Zählerschrank haben einbauen lassen... das ist halt das Problem von Theorie und Praxis


----------



## grubsnek (8. August 2010)

1. Bei mir funktioniert Dlan auch problemlos über mehrere Phasen hinweg. Bisher habe ich kaum von jemanden gehört, bei dem das nicht auch der Fall war, und wenn, dann über 5 Ecken, wie über Bekannte usw. die sich, warum auch immer, einen Phasenkopller eingebaut haben.

2. Du hast dir 2x 14Mbit/s Devolo gekauft und 1x 85Mbit/s TP Link. Dies bedeutet, dass die Adapter zwar unter Umständen zusammenarbeiten können, dies aber nicht fehlerfrei geschehen muss. 
Auf alle Fälle bedeutet es jedoch ganz sicher, dass theoretisch höchstens 14Mbit/s übertragen werden können und wie allgemein bekannt ist liegt dieser Wert in der Praxis um einiges niedriger. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass die Adapter so weit voneinander entfernt sind, dass nur noch wenige kb/s ankommen.


----------



## computertod (8. August 2010)

es kommen ja nicht mal mehr kb/s an. beim AVG Update eier ich gerade mit max. 140 *b*/s, ja Bits!, rum


----------



## grubsnek (9. August 2010)

Verwendest du irgendwelche Mehrfachsteckdosen oder ähnliches? Ansonsten würde ich dir einfach empfehlen alle 3 Adapter wieder zurück zu bringen und das Network Kit von Devolo zu kaufen, welches 3 200Mbit/s Geräte beinhaltet.


----------



## computertod (9. August 2010)

beim dLan verwende ich keine Mehrfachsteckodosen.


----------

